# MassHope Homeschooling Convention



## Romans922 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a member attending this convention in Massachusetts (The Official Web Site of MassHOPE), is there anything to be concerned about with this group?

I ask, being out of the loop, because of all the Peter Enns stuff lately having to do with homeschool groups.


----------



## Curt (Apr 20, 2011)

As with all organizations, things change with time. A number of years ago my wife and I served on the Board for MassHope. It grew tremendously. It has a good vendor hall (at least the last time I was there). I believe the best thing to do is to check not only the speakers, but the list of vendors, as well.

Farris and Harris, the keynoters should be familiar to all in homeschooling. Harris calls himself a "Reformed Charismatic," but his teaching in the HS realm has been good over the years.

The workshop speakers are an OK list. There are certainly some (of the men; the women don't count in this category) I would not allow in the pulpit in our congregation, but I don't suspect those will be the topics of discussion at MassHope.

Among the vendors, I note colleges to which I would not send a child of mine (if I had any of college age anymore!!), but overall, I don't think there is a danger in that list.


----------

